
As cities grow, nations will die - kiyanwang
https://hackernoon.com/as-cities-grow-nations-will-die-14124014d10e
======
noemit
I live in LA right now, so I guess I haven't really experienced an "efficient
city." I find myself working on plans to move more suburban or rural,
somewhere near a national park or a European village.

Why? Because nature and quiet make me happy. With Amazon's delivery network, I
can live in a remote area and get all sorts of knick knacks delivered on
demand. It's not the fastest, but that stops being important when you have
trees for friends.

While I find cities interesting, I wouldn't choose to live in one. Almost
everyone moves to a city for work, not because cities are better to live in.

As millennials start to retire, make babehs, or WFH-tire, I think we'll see
cities be less favorable.

Two words: air quality.

